# How much gravy do you make for 120 people!!



## Nakikid

please help me!  My evil boyfriend was asked to make gravy for a pot luck dinner *(so that means i get to make it) and also when making gravy in this amount, should i just do instant??


----------



## mudbug

Nakikid, you need to talk to marmalady, our resident catering expert, and/or kitchenelf for mass quantity cooking tips.

All I can think of is to get a reeeeeeeeelllllyyyy big pot to start.......

Are you by any chance going to Ardge's pre-Thanksgiving party tomorrow?


----------



## Nakikid

no my boyfriends in the navy and his whole little (well appernetly not little) group is having it......


----------



## Nakikid

i was guessing about 4 gallons, but i dont wanna make it and it be too little .... *pulls hair*


----------



## Raine

See if this will help

http://www.fruitfromwashington.com/Recipes/scale/recipeconversions.php


----------



## Nakikid

that says about 5....damn what am i going to put this is???


----------



## mudbug

Nakikid, if you go the instant route, here's a math problem for you (sorry, math was my worst subject).  Considering that one of those McCormick instant gravy packages uses a cup of cold water, here's some measurements for you:

1 pint = 2 cups (two McCormick's packages)
1 quart = 2 pints (four McCormick's packages)
1 gallon = 4 quarts (sixteen McCormick's packages)

Hope this helps.


----------



## marmalady

4 gallons of gravy would give her 128 1/2 cup servings, so she'd be okay with that quantity. 

The biggest question is what is she going to cook it in?!!

Are you on a base?  Can you 'borrow' some stockpots from the mess kitchen?


----------



## marmalady

Boy, sure hope you check back in and tell us how it all turned out!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

If you are fortunate enough to have a large lasagna pan, place it over two burners.  Make the gravy with cornstarch as the thickener rather than messing with a roux.  It's too difficult to determine the measurements you would need if you make a roux.  Plus, by thickening with cornstarch, you won't have as much fat in the gravy. 

The advantage of cornstarch is that you don't have to pour the broth into the thickener.  Instead, once the broth is lightly boiling, you add the cornstarch slurry.  If it's not thick enough, add more slurry and stir.  By adding the slurry a little at a time, you will get a perfect texture.

 Excellent results can be had by using pre-made stock, in whatever flavor you require for the meal.  I would add tumeric for color and flavor if making a poultry flavored gravy.  There is a wonderful flavoring called "Washington's Deep Brown Sauce" that gives beef gravies an amazing flavor.

To store, wash out plastic gallon-sized milk cartons, and fill with the help of a funnel (cheap plastic funnels can be found at Wal-Mart and such stores).  Cap 'em, and refridgerate.  Pour into microwave safe bowls and reheat as needed on site.  If you have to, bring your home microwave with you.

Season of course with salt, pepper, and whatever else you like in your gravy.

This is easier than it sounds, and like Crewsk with her smoked turkeys, you can handle this one without breaking a sweat.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie

umm... alot


----------

